# Interdire une session sur un CDR



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2000)

Est-il possible, (et si oui, comment??) d'interdire une session déjà gravée sur un CDR??

Christophe Schmitt


----------



## Fogi (4 Mai 2000)

A mon avis, si c'est dja grav c'est trop tard... quoi que,
Peut-tre une solution : 
Avant de (Re)graver, Compacter l'ensemble des donnes de la cession avec compact pro, un soft qui permet de crypter les fichiers d'une archive. Pour extraire une archive, il faut indiquer le mot de passe initial...malin non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2000)

Sympa, oui mais ce n'est pas mon but. J'aimerais faire comme peut le faire le soft Hard Disk ToolKit sur un disque dur quand un secteur est endommagé. Il peut l'interdire afin que le Finder n'écrive pas dessus.

Simplement. En gros, c'est cacher la session.


CSchmitt


----------

